
Non technical books about programming/computer science - mavmak1987
I am looking for books related to computer science but not technical ones. Something like memoirs of computer scientists etc, any suggestion?
======
nightchalk16
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/1695978552](https://www.amazon.com/dp/1695978552)

------
chadcmulligan
Creativity Inc by Ed Catmull - the history of Pixar

The Illusion of Life: Disney Animation - a very beautiful book the history of
Disney animation (pre computer though), discusses the foundations of animation
used in software everywhere today.

